# Nice Golden Trout



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Working today, as always. Took a break and scanned some nice Wind River Golden Trout pics from 2002. My apologies for the poor quality of the pics, they are from a pocket Advantix camera.

The lake in the pic below is Lake Icantrememberthename on the Middle Fork of the Ibetternottellyathe River.









This is a pic of a spawing male Golden at ice-out in the high country, well over 11,000 feet elevation. The fish is average size for this lake. That blue sky above me is on the other side of the Continental Divide.









Here's a large Golden. The back of the pic says 19", but I have nothing to scale the fish to.









This one has a tube of chapstick, and a quarter I think, for scale. It is a nice Golden. 









The lake is on the east side of the Winds, just south and over the ridge of Lake Yougottabekiddingme on the Howindaworlddidigituphere drainage.









All the fish were caught on barbless hooks and released.

There is no trail to the lake; a good thing.

Back to work.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice fish dude and great pics . I tried running your named lakes in my map software and it keeps coming up blank . :lol: Are they outside of Evingston ? J/K


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Nice fish dude and great pics . I tried running your named lakes in my map software and it keeps coming up blank . :lol: Are they outside of Evingston ? J/K


They are Sioux names, so I could have spelled them wrong. lol


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those place's you visit sure have long name's Goob...

Good look'in fish !!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Those are chubs. :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I envy that you've had the priviledge of seeing so much of that area. I know you had to work really hard to get there, but I'm sure it was worth every bit.

Those fish are gorgeous and I can't wait to hold one.

Nice pics, thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I envy that you've had the priviledge of seeing so much of that area. I know you had to work really hard to get there, but I'm sure it was worth every bit.
> 
> Those fish are gorgeous and I can't wait to hold one.
> 
> Nice pics, thanks.


Thank you.

In 1982 I made it a goal to go to every lake in the Winds and in the Uintas.
I've made it to over 530 (out of 1300) lakes in the Winds and right at 665 (out of 1005) in the Uintas.

My left knee and the clock are keeping me from finishing. My knee I can fixed; but the clock is killing me.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > I envy that you've had the priviledge of seeing so much of that area. I know you had to work really hard to get there, but I'm sure it was worth every bit.
> ...


Wow thats just crazy, that is SO much hiking :shock: Whats your top three in the Uintas?  :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow thats just crazy, that is SO much hiking :shock: Whats your top three in the Uintas?  :wink:[/quote]

No three lakes stand out. I like basins; lots of lakes close together. I'm partial to the Little East Fork of the Black's Fork, Upper Rock Creek, Garfield Basin, and the Upper Stillwater Fork of the Bear River, a combination of being a tough hike to access, no people, great fishing and fond memories with family and friends.

Boy that is a tough question, I'm gonna close before I change my mind. :?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

As a young scout growing up in So Cal, we had a couple of summer scout camps in the High Sierras. I was just a kid, but I remember our leaders driving up to a couple of trailheads outside of Bishop, CA. Then we loaded on our backpacks and hiked 20+ miles in. We fished a lot, hiking from our base camp to many small lakes, above and below the timberline. We always caught a lot of trout...many of them golden trout. I was too young and dumb to know they were anything special...they were just on our spinners and lures as we reeled them in! 

I remember one kid in our troop was a bit crazy (like a fox!). We would pay him a quarter to dive into the icy cold streams and lakes to retrieve our snagged lures! It was so funny to watch, that sometimes we snagged on purpose just to see him do it again! But on the drive home, he was the only one who had money for burgers and candy....

Thanks for the great pics...they brought back some good memories of dehydrated food, blisters, sore muscles, beautiful scenery, poker games into the night, mosquitoes that could carry you away, sun burn, fish, and more fish and even more fish...and pure, unadulterated fun!!!


----------

